# Anyone have a worse christmas than me??



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i wish i was a psychiatrist because i could write many books and make millions off of how fucked up my family is..... long story short i got sent away when i was 14 because of my parents wanted the kids outta the house to a military boarding school for 4 years. i got back and started building a relationship with my mother (my father doesnt like me too much but loves my brother giving him 20 grand a year for the last 3 years to do nothing but sit there and get drunk and high while i have to go without food sometimes) my mom died in august and it ripped my heart out. my dad hasnt called me since then either...my grandmother (dads mom) invited me to christmas dinner at her house because nobody else had. i showed up with presents for all and a smile on my face....about 30 mins into it they got my 5 year old nephew to start handing out gifts to everyone and out of the 20 people there and the giant pile of presents from people including my father, brother, 2 uncles, 3 cousins, etc... the only gift i got was from my grandmother, a gift certificate to the mall for 100 dollars so i could buy a jacket. it was so fun looking at all the presents i gave people and only receiving a look of shock because nobody remembered i was part of the family so i hugged my grandmother and got up and walked out the door right before i started crying. merry f*cking christmas

and before you start posting the crybaby smiley face i just have 2 things to say you didnt have to read it and if you enjoy making fun of people less fortunate than yourself then god have mercy on you.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You mean everything to God and that's the reason we have Christmas. God loves you and that's what matters.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

taht brought ta tear to my honestly ..... do u have a paypal account? i can send money to the less fortunate.... my gift to u 10 bux ok? seriously pm me and il send it....


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I was told by my boss of 20 years that he is retireing and my special needs daughter no longer had any health care coverage and I have no job so tough luck sorry but T.F.B. for you.
Later
Eric


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

that suux to but its not emabarrasing.....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That really sux,


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

all i can say bro is keep ur head up and it will gte better, "that which does not kill you makes you stronger"


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

that sucks man. i really dont know what to say other than keep your head up. in the end u r the better person. that is something that should drive u to be a success in life. forget them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mechanic said:


> I was told by my boss of 20 years that he is retireing and my special needs daughter no longer had any health care coverage and I have no job so tough luck sorry but T.F.B. for you.
> Later
> Eric
> [snapback]816435[/snapback]​


TFB = Too f*cking bad? Hahahaha, I dont know







Sorry to hear that though Eric









My mother went in Christmas Eve to the hospital and is still there due to heart trouble. She goes into surgery tomorrow and is fearing for her life and having anxiety attacks. Now thats what I call a worst christmas. Fortunately though, there are other things that have affected my life that have made it also the best Christmas.

Your better off surrounding yourself around people who love you. Just move on and start living your life for you.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My GF's dad almost died because his ice house exploded (propane leak, cutom built ice house) So we spent a lot of time in the burn ward. So at least your still alive, and ya have family at P-fury.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Handikapped, my family hasn't been there for me in years, so I know what you're going through. This may sound crazy but, supposedly Jesus was hated, rejected, and despised in his day. So maybe when we suffer on Christmas we can actually feel a bit closer to God, although I know that sounds twisted. Anyway, my roommate worked in the ICU unit of her hospital on Christmas. Three people died, and a bunch of gang-bangers from Akron, OH were brought in with gunshot wounds, so I guess some people are suffering even worse.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

damn, i feel sorry for you


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> TFB = Too f*cking bad? Hahahaha, I dont know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TFB= Tough f*cking Break?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that does suck, I hope you have a better new year


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i would keap in tuch with your grandma though .she seems like she cares about u. im sorry about your christmas.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Handikapped said:



> i wish i was a psychiatrist because i could write many books and make millions off of how fucked up my family is..... long story short i got sent away when i was 14 because of my parents wanted the kids outta the house to a military boarding school for 4 years. i got back and started building a relationship with my mother (my father doesnt like me too much but loves my brother giving him 20 grand a year for the last 3 years to do nothing but sit there and get drunk and high while i have to go without food sometimes) my mom died in august and it ripped my heart out. my dad hasnt called me since then either...my grandmother (dads mom) invited me to christmas dinner at her house because nobody else had. i showed up with presents for all and a smile on my face....about 30 mins into it they got my 5 year old nephew to start handing out gifts to everyone and out of the 20 people there and the giant pile of presents from people including my father, brother, 2 uncles, 3 cousins, etc... the only gift i got was from my grandmother, a gift certificate to the mall for 100 dollars so i could buy a jacket. it was so fun looking at all the presents i gave people and only receiving a look of shock because nobody remembered i was part of the family so i hugged my grandmother and got up and walked out the door right before i started crying. merry f*cking christmas
> 
> and before you start posting the crybaby smiley face i just have 2 things to say you didnt have to read it and if you enjoy making fun of people less fortunate than yourself then god have mercy on you.
> [snapback]816413[/snapback]​


Don't be embarassed or humiliating, your family should be the ones who are ashamed of themselves. That showed absolutely no class for them to do that, I'm so sorry bro.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Don't be embarassed or humiliating, your family should be the ones who are ashamed of themselves. That showed absolutely no class for them to do that, I'm so sorry bro.
> [snapback]816604[/snapback]​


exactly what i was going to say. use this to drive you and some day youll get everything you deserve. dont forget about your grandma, it sounds like you at least have her. someone is always better than no one.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

4cmob said:


> exactly what i was going to say. use this to drive you and some day youll get everything you deserve. dont forget about your grandma, it sounds like you at least have her. someone is always better than no one.
> [snapback]816613[/snapback]​


couldnt have said it any better, i went through sorta the same sh*t as you, i was ousted by my family when i was 13, it was devastating then but as i grew older i learned to let it go and say f*ck em, and realized i dont need em cause i got my own family now


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

DAm man... trust me i KNOW exactly what u are talking about, ive been there myself ...except i didnt get a Gift from my Brother and i gave him a ionic breeze and he didnt get me JACK sh*t... not even a fucken card

But its ok i blame him because he is CHEAP ass Mofo... but i think u are hurt not becuz u didnt get presents, ur hurting becuz the part only 1 person had thought of u thru the holiday season, in which thats the only person who got u a gift

Dont worry man u arent the one who looked bad.

so go out there and spend that $100 on that JackeT


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> You mean everything to God and that's the reason we have Christmas. God loves you and that's what matters.
> [snapback]816427[/snapback]​


I agree atleast you got something. And you know that you mean the world to your grandmum. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You mean everything to God and that's the reason we have Christmas. God loves you and that's what matters.
> [snapback]816427[/snapback]​


God does not exist... when you are alone, you are ALONE.. no one is on your side..

This is really sad, i feel bad for you dude. My advice is- work your ass of and become more successful then those in your "family".. become greater then all of them combined. Then when your on top, look down at them and tell them how pathetic they are...

use this experience to spike your ambition... become motivated to be successful.. do what ever it takes.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mechanic said:


> I was told by my boss of 20 years that he is retireing and my special needs daughter no longer had any health care coverage and I have no job so tough luck sorry but T.F.B. for you.
> Later
> Eric
> [snapback]816435[/snapback]​


wtf dude... THis is your fault.. so shut it.

Its not his fault his family is a buncha fucken monkies.. But it IS your fault, you work in a shitty job.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

sucks bro,but i didnt get it any better i bought my mom,dad, and 2 brothers gifts totaling $2,480 and all i got was a lord of the rings dvd and a seinfeld seasons 1 and 2 worth total bout $65...but i guess its not the money its the thought.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

appreciate all of you guys concerns....i have let a lot of sh*t go and no i dont need any money i appreciate it a lot man but ive got 2 jobs and have got money saved for rainey days so i dont have to resort to ramen noodles (youve all eaten them remember college yes you do)....yes i love my grandmother because she practically raised me. it just sucks being 19 and have been alone for the last 5 years i know it will get better cause i know its been horrible just take it in stride and remember this quote "happiness is like pissing your pants, everyone can see it but only your can feel the warmth"-by me


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> sucks bro,but i didnt get it any better i bought my mom,dad, and 2 brothers gifts totaling $2,480 and all i got was a lord of the rings dvd and a seinfeld seasons 1 and 2 worth total bout $65...but i guess its not the money its the thought.
> [snapback]816758[/snapback]​


Its the money.

you just fucked your self out of 2415. dont do that next time.. Dont spend big bucks if its just the "thought" that counts.. there is no point. why spend 2480 if it will do the exact same as 120.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> appreciate all of you guys concerns....i have let a lot of sh*t go and no i dont need any money i appreciate it a lot man but ive got 2 jobs and have got money saved for rainey days so i dont have to resort to ramen noodles (youve all eaten them remember college yes you do)....yes i love my grandmother because she practically raised me. it just sucks being 19 and have been alone for the last 5 years i know it will get better cause i know its been horrible just take it in stride and remember this quote "happiness is like pissing your pants, everyone can see it but only your can feel the warmth"-by me
> [snapback]816761[/snapback]​


if you need a place to chill for a bit i have an extra room.

just be sure to keep the bathroom clean.. or i will kill you.


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

the biggest joy of christmas for me is the act of giving.

NOT receiving,.... however when i was like 10-15 i got mad pissed when i gave and didnt' receive.. not sure how old you are.. but yah.

keep that in mind.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

[quote name='Peacock' date='Dec 27 2004, 09:03 AM']
if you need a place to chill for a bit i have an extra room.

hahaha good stuff but i live in mississippi....all of you may think it sucks but i kinda like it because everything is cheap as hell i still pay $2.30 for a pack of camel lights and $1.69 for gas if i lived in new york and had to pay $5.00 a pack id quit smoking and get a 500 gallon with 25 monster pygos it would almost equal out to the cost of my smoking habit to get that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahah fosho.

keep it real bro.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

damn that sucks man, i feel ur pain







Me...tomorrow i have to start looking for a job cause my boss just fired me a day before christmas, i have no money and the rent is next week, i have a 5 months old son. i had nothing but 5 bucks in my wallet cause my ex boos took of to Cancun or some place like that i didn't pay me for my last week of work and he's coming next week. i just thanks God that baby, girl i are ok . tomorrow is gonna be a better day just never give up


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

duende_df said:


> damn that sucks man, i feel ur pain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you live?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> wtf dude... THis is your fault.. so shut it.
> 
> Its not his fault his family is a buncha fucken monkies.. But it IS your fault, you work in a shitty job.
> [snapback]816757[/snapback]​


Wait until you graduate your 2 week insurance salesman correspondence course and go into that crazy place called "reality" before you start downing everyone else you douche. You have absolutely f*ck all for life experience at the wise old age of 18 years old and still living with your parents so wait until you've actually experienced what life is like before self proclaiming yourself an expert and in any position to judge someone elses decisions.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Peacock said:


> where do you live?
> [snapback]816788[/snapback]​


i live between down town l.a and Santa Monica :nod: nice huh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock, I strongly suggest you tone it down a little - zero tolerance, remember...









Handikapped - I'm really sorry about what you're going through at the moment. Just focus on the things that matter to you, and thing's will go better eventually.
Keep your head up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bummer dude.

Honestly, I wouldnt have gotten mad, or humiliated.
I mean once you realized its all nothing but Material sh*t, It wont bother you. Its good to have...But not a NEED.
On the bright side, Next year, if you do go back, Just get your Grandma something, and f*ck everyone, Celebrate fetivus on there asses.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

:nod: i'm pretty sure that i'll find a job tomorrow...damn







i mean today i'll let u know i'm gonna be working on







but can't wait until my boss comes back







i didn't wish him a merry chirstmas







and have to ask him how was his f*cking vacations














lol


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Don't worry, good things come to good people.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i feel for you dude
you wana take you gran with you when you but your jacket and take her out for some food or a drink in a nice cafe or something and seriously screw the rest of um theyll be gettin you stuff for you b.day dont you worry bout it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Don't worry, good things come to good people.
> [snapback]816817[/snapback]​


i wonder...

maybe this is the reason for all the misfortunate things that have happened to me in the past. hmmmmm....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i wonder...
> maybe this is the reason for all the misfortunate things that have happened to me in the past. hmmmmm....
> [snapback]816826[/snapback]​


You never know. Speaking from a practical point of view; i.e. I've seen someone donate a nice sum of money (and they're not well-off either) to Children's Hospital when we did a fundraiser for them. Later the guy was asking where to get his turbo-back exhuast and springs installed, and I did it for him for free. I've done that several times for people, and alot of my friends do the same thing.

So I believe if you do a good thing, someone else will do the same for you. You never know, the guy I donated something to may point me toward my dreamjob, or help me when I'm in trouble.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what a bunch of shits


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> So I believe if you do a good thing, someone else will do the same for you. You never know, the guy I donated something to may point me toward my dreamjob, or help me when I'm in trouble.
> [snapback]816833[/snapback]​


yep ive given my last £10 to my mate before so he could have some food for him and his dog!! coz i can go round to my mums if i need it and he cant!! but hes done the same for me and we both do it for other ppl.
its good to give


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't think you guys need to be too down about the situation that you'll are in.... It gets much worse. (Although ones problems are the biggest to them selves.)

I live in Sri Lanka and have jsut faced / Facing one of the largest natuaral desasters ever to strike. Our country alone has lost approx 15,000 people so far and rising. Huge tidle Waves have washed the shores of Sri Lanka reacking havoc to Men women and Children.

An entire maternity ward was washed off killing all in it (The new bons, Prgnant Women and staff)

Even I have to move to the mid of the country to avoid getting hit by this sh*t.

watch CNN / BBC to get an up date of this.

All in all there are more than 25,000 dead in the region.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

some things are worse then death.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

eltwitcho u have no idea of the pain neal has gone through... he has a more fucked up childhood then anyother person i have EVER talked to ...... u dont have ur parents stealing thousands of dollars from u....

untill uve heard his life story i suggest u stfu


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> You never know. Speaking from a practical point of view; i.e. I've seen someone donate a nice sum of money (and they're not well-off either) to Children's Hospital when we did a fundraiser for them. Later the guy was asking where to get his turbo-back exhuast and springs installed, and I did it for him for free. I've done that several times for people, and alot of my friends do the same thing.
> 
> So I believe if you do a good thing, someone else will do the same for you. You never know, the guy I donated something to may point me toward my dreamjob, or help me when I'm in trouble.
> [snapback]816833[/snapback]​


its like from the movie! Pay it Forward


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> its like from the movie! Pay it Forward
> [snapback]816873[/snapback]​


Hahha. I guess you could say that, except I don't expect anyone to "pay it forward."


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

con man said:


> eltwitcho u have no idea of the pain neal has gone through... he has a more fucked up childhood then anyother person i have EVER talked to ...... u dont have ur parents stealing thousands of dollars from u....
> untill uve heard his life story i suggest u stfu
> [snapback]816870[/snapback]​


Thats no excuse. Trust me, I know people who have had just as fucked up, if not more fucked up childhoods than Neal, and they are not complete assholes to everyone. Parents stealing thousands of dollars from you is sad...but definetly not the worst childhood I have ever heard of by far.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Sucks bro but remember family aint always the people who share blood.
Christmas is a man made holiday full of greed and sh*t! Peacock i think you blame god for things that aint perfect, thats why you reject him.lol Dont tell people god aint real that is up to them to find out. Faith is what you make it.

I dont want to make this about god (is he real or not)


----------



## RIO APURE (Oct 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Don't be embarassed or humiliating, your family should be the ones who are ashamed of themselves. That showed absolutely no class for them to do that, I'm so sorry bro.
> [snapback]816604[/snapback]​


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR UNPLEASANT XMAS.AS FOR MYSELF XMAS WILL BE HARD FOREVER SINCE MY DAD DIED UNEXPECTEDLY 5 DAYS BEFORE XMAS,ITS HARD AS HELL BUT AT LEAST THESE PEOPLE ARE ALIVE And you can hopefully try to work out a better understanding and relationships with them,if not,so be it,you have your friends and your pets who have brought you here AMONG US......MORE OF YOUR FRIENDS!!!








HERE COMES ALONG A NEW YEAR WITH NEW HOPES AND NEW THINGS ABOUND,KEEP YOUR CHIN UP,YOUR STRONGER THAN YOU THINK







....{A HARD Path makes for a strong man} but there is also a time for compassion,. TAKE CARE MAN.








JIM


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

[quote name='Peacock' date='Dec 27 2004, 03:52 AM']
God does not exist... when you are alone, you are ALONE.. no one is on your side..










I can't say I agree with you, but I must respect your courageous outlook on life.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I wouldn't even rely on this outlook, that doing good will necessarily bring good results, even if it's sometimes true, since we know that tragic things often happen to the best people. It would be better to never consider the results of your actions but, still, to do the right thing anyway.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

con man said:


> eltwitcho u have no idea of the pain neal has gone through... he has a more fucked up childhood then anyother person i have EVER talked to ...... u dont have ur parents stealing thousands of dollars from u....
> untill uve heard his life story i suggest u stfu
> [snapback]816870[/snapback]​


Awwwww, po wittle peadick had it rough did he? Boo-f*cking hoo dude, I've had it rough in my life, this guy who's family fucked him on christmas had it rough, this guy who's got a special needs daughter had it rough too, that doesn't put anyone in a position to judge someone else especially if they're an ignorant little *child* like peadick who irregardless of whatever little sob story he might have is still a little kid who still does not know jack sh*t about the world.

Oh no, thousands of dollars stolen by your parents, as an 18 year old I'm so sure he earned all that through a life of hard work. That's way sadder than the kid I know who crashed his car after hitting a patch of ice and killed his mom in the passenger seat. Way sadder than the people who get molested by relatives too. And that mother who's kid was taken out into a field and stoned to death while he begged for his life that had to listen to this during court testimony, nothing compared to po wittle peadick who had the most fucked up childhood in the entire known universe and can judge everyone.

Give me a f*cking break, take your cry baby weepy vagina self centered drama queen bullshit somewhere else, no matter how bad you think you've had it, someone out there has had it alot f*cking worse and is being a man about it rather than thinking they've had it so rough and they're now the buddhist center of wisdom and enlightenment like peadick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Handikapped, that was a terrible story. 
Someone once told me that God gave us friends as a compensation for the families we were given.











con man said:


> eltwitcho u have no idea of the pain neal has gone through... he has a more fucked up childhood then anyother person i have EVER talked to ...... u dont have ur parents stealing thousands of dollars from u....
> untill uve heard his life story i suggest u stfu
> [snapback]816870[/snapback]​










That seems unlikely. My impression is that Neal is a child from a wealthy family whose parents just give him thousands and thousands of dollars.

I can't help but to imagine that there is another forum where his parents are complaining that their child spent thousands of dollars and took over the garage to build an indoor pond.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Handikapped said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > if you need a place to chill for a bit i have an extra room.
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Handikapped, that was a terrible story.
> Someone once told me that God gave us friends as a compensation for the families we were given.
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that. From the looks of it, he's got VERY LITTLE to complain about.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

some of you are so damn funny. Thanks for the laugh. In my family if a kid had a thousand dollars that kid better be paying some bills or get the f*ck out. As far as i always knew your posessions aint yours until your out of your house and a legal adult.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Wait until you graduate your 2 week insurance salesman correspondence course and go into that crazy place called "reality" before you start downing everyone else you douche. You have absolutely f*ck all for life experience at the wise old age of 18 years old and still living with your parents so wait until you've actually experienced what life is like before self proclaiming yourself an expert and in any position to judge someone elses decisions.
> [snapback]816793[/snapback]​


You obviously have no idea if you think i live with my parrents

























so shush.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why is this thread still open

it has been off topic for way to long
and everone stop bitching.nobody here knows anything about anyone
so stop making assumptions and move on to the next thread


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> eltwitcho u have no idea of the pain neal has gone through... he has a more fucked up childhood then anyother person i have EVER talked to ...... u dont have ur parents stealing thousands of dollars from u....
> untill uve heard his life story i suggest u stfu
> [snapback]816870[/snapback]​


thanks for your support bro.



94NDTA said:


> Thats no excuse. Trust me, I know people who have had just as fucked up, if not more fucked up childhoods than Neal, and they are not complete assholes to everyone. Parents stealing thousands of dollars from you is sad...but definetly not the worst childhood I have ever heard of by far.
> [snapback]816908[/snapback]​


I am NOT a complete asshole to everyone. I am brutally honest. I dont hide my thoughts.



elTwitcho said:


> Awwwww, po wittle peadick had it rough did he? Boo-f*cking hoo dude, I've had it rough in my life, this guy who's family fucked him on christmas had it rough, this guy who's got a special needs daughter had it rough too, that doesn't put anyone in a position to judge someone else especially if they're an ignorant little *child* like peadick who irregardless of whatever little sob story he might have is still a little kid who still does not know jack sh*t about the world.
> 
> Oh no, thousands of dollars stolen by your parents, as an 18 year old I'm so sure he earned all that through a life of hard work. That's way sadder than the kid I know who crashed his car after hitting a patch of ice and killed his mom in the passenger seat. Way sadder than the people who get molested by relatives too. And that mother who's kid was taken out into a field and stoned to death while he begged for his life that had to listen to this during court testimony, nothing compared to po wittle peadick who had the most fucked up childhood in the entire known universe and can judge everyone.
> 
> ...


I dont believe i said i had it worse. so, im unclear as to why you are flying off the handle. but in any case, i will give you my opinion because thats what i do best.

"kid who still does not know jack sh*t about the world" - i would like to challange this statement. I dont know jack sh*t? please. enlighten me on what i dont know? You are suggesting i have yet to hit reality? How so? And what do you mean by Reality? Paying bills? working for money? buying food? ect ect? paying rent? what do you mean?

I can garantee i know more about the world then you do











Bullsnake said:


> Handikapped, that was a terrible story.
> Someone once told me that God gave us friends as a compensation for the families we were given.
> 
> 
> ...


Your impression is wrong.



94NDTA said:


> Amen to that. From the looks of it, he's got VERY LITTLE to complain about.
> [snapback]817433[/snapback]​


If thats the case then everyone should have VERY LITTLE to complain about.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Life is all about the choices you make. Yes, people have it rough. But that is no excuse for making poor choices. People choose to drink, people choose to do drugs, people choose to ride out life 1 week at a time, people choose to research and learn, people choose their path.

Life is full of Road bumps.. everyones life is...

"My child hood was hard!! so my future is fucked!" = is a load of bullshit.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmmm there is like so much sadness.

im sorry to everyone that didnt have a merry christmas.

all you gotta do is get the toby kieth cd and play 'how do you like me now."

p.s whoever that was with the special needs child you should check out govt. programs a there is usually something that she should be able to fit to get you help. thats what my parents did with my little brother.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

u guys r just jealous since neal grew up poor/low class and actually saved his money and made something of himself instea dof watsting money on boos drugs and "the wants in life" he didnt buy a nice car he saved money and bought a nice bike (less gas mon ey less overall money) he pays bills so do i .... u cant say someone isnt in reality when they live on there own.... i thought moving out would b great... u kno wat it f*cking sux but i dont complain and nag all the time... i dont have a lot of money .. so wat i only gave 10 dolalr chrismass cards out so what does that amke u better then me? does that make u more "in reality" hell f*cking no.....

my mom died a year ago and ya kno wat i got over it and honestly if i was next to u and u had the nerve to call me a p*ssy i would knock u the f*ck out twitcho... u kno wasts sad i watched my mom die from cancer for 5 f*cking years

my dad was diagnosed with leaukemia 2 months ago ... thats a crappy christmas prescent but i dont complain about it.... others sure as f*ck have it better then me but at least i have a plan in life and set goals ... im lucky enough my mother left me 50k for college... i had the choice to spend it on wants but ims aving it and lettin interest help my college payment s (1 year left THEN i start college)

i f*cking turned 18 and moved out ... dont tell me other ppl have it rougher cuz u kno wat i dont give a f*ck and if they didnt complain about it and move on then there would b nothing to complain and nag about.... BUT stupid little assholes like u have to get fired up give ppla reason to nagg and complain.....

so wat if neal acts childish or ignorant that doesnt matter... dude its a fish site chill the f*ck out


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> u guys r just jealous since neal grew up poor/low class and actually saved his money and made something of himself instea dof watsting money on boos drugs and "the wants in life" he didnt buy a nice car he saved money and bought a nice bike (less gas mon ey less overall money) he pays bills so do i .... u cant say someone isnt in reality when they live on there own.... i thought moving out would b great... u kno wat it f*cking sux but i dont complain and nag all the time... i dont have a lot of money .. so wat i only gave 10 dolalr chrismass cards out so what does that amke u better then me? does that make u more "in reality" hell f*cking no.....
> my mom died a year ago and ya kno wat i got over it and honestly if i was next to u and u had the nerve to call me a p*ssy i would knock u the f*ck out twitcho... u kno wasts sad i watched my mom die from cancer for 5 f*cking years
> 
> my dad was diagnosed with leaukemia 2 months ago ... thats a crappy christmas prescent but i dont complain about it.... others sure as f*ck have it better then me but at least i have a plan in life and set goals ... im lucky enough my mother left me 50k for college... i had the choice to spend it on wants but ims aving it and lettin interest help my college payment s (1 year left THEN i start college)
> ...


A perfect example of some one who had/has it rough and is making good decisions.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> thanks for your support bro.
> I am NOT a complete asshole to everyone. I am brutally honest. I dont hide my thoughts.
> I dont believe i said i had it worse. so, im unclear as to why you are flying off the handle. but in any case, i will give you my opinion because thats what i do best.
> 
> ...


why do you think you have it so bad then?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i kinda respect peacock. i mean hes cocky and some of the things he says are wierd and crazy but i mean i can respect someone who works hard for things and i dont think it was him that brought up his poor childhood so i respect him for not auotmatically pulling the sympathy card.

but i dont know why everyone has to fight. i mean cmon look what we are fighting about seriously who had the worst childhood .. you guys have nothing else to fight about .

damn i mean it


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

fighting brings out the real personality in someone...

uve never known some1 untill they r really mad....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> why do you think you have it so bad then?
> [snapback]817558[/snapback]​


I have HAD it bad befor. but not anymore. im not sure as to how this idea of "peacock has a harder life then you" got out..

While my friends did drugs i did home work. while my family members drank i researched and studdied.. When my friends went out to the movies i stayed home researching Realestate. ectect

its all about the choices you make... Everyones life will have speed bumps and its your responsibility to make the correct decision when it happens.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

and that is why i said i respected him. .. i mean i still think he should beleive in God but ya know thats his choice lol

but really i mean he may be cocky arrogant and some other things but i still respect him.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

con man said:


> fighting brings out the real personality in someone...
> uve never known some1 untill they r really mad....
> [snapback]817568[/snapback]​


that and being in debt. lol

but i agree with you.

like you your an ethug so im gonna internet hit you


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> I have HAD it bad befor. but not anymore. im not sure as to how this idea of "peacock has a harder life then you" got out..
> 
> While my friends did drugs i did home work. while my family members drank i researched and studdied.. When my friends went out to the movies i stayed home researching Realestate. ectect
> 
> ...


Weak....

just kidding.

but seriousely, weak.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Weak....
> just kidding.
> 
> but seriousely, weak.
> [snapback]817583[/snapback]​


Exactly. people dislike to hear this because they have, over the years, started to believe that there is an outside force that plans their life for them.. when infact they are just in denial that they/their-choices are the real reason for the outcomings of their life.

Sure the speed bumps will impact their life.. but they will not stop them from making their life/situation better.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Exactly. people dislike to hear this because they have, over the years, started to believe that there is an outside force that plans their life for them.. when infact they are just in denial that they/their-choices are the real reason for the outcomings of their life.
> 
> Sure the speed bumps will impact their life.. but they will not stop them from making their life/situation better.
> [snapback]817590[/snapback]​


Are you saying I am in denial? I'm well aware of the speed bumps in life

weaksauce....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Are you saying I am in denial? I'm well aware of the speed bumps in life
> weaksauce....
> [snapback]817645[/snapback]​


then you are well aware of reality, and how the choices you make today set the path for your future.


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

............


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gifts are unconditional...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Gifts are unconditional...
> [snapback]817741[/snapback]​


True, although its not uncommon for an individual to feel ripped off after spending a buttload of hard earned money to only recieve a 10 dollar shirt.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

that sucks man, i know how it is to have a fucked up family. i always think that this is the opposite of what i want my kids to go through, and that makes it better. hang in bro.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

brianp said:


> that sucks man, i know how it is to have a fucked up family. i always think that this is the opposite of what i want my kids to go through, and that makes it better. hang in bro.
> [snapback]817792[/snapback]​


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

con man said:


> u guys r just jealous since neal grew up poor/low class and actually saved his money and made something of himself instea dof watsting money on boos drugs and "the wants in life" he didnt buy a nice car he saved money and bought a nice bike (less gas mon ey less overall money) he pays bills so do i .... u cant say someone isnt in reality when they live on there own.... i thought moving out would b great... u kno wat it f*cking sux but i dont complain and nag all the time... i dont have a lot of money .. so wat i only gave 10 dolalr chrismass cards out so what does that amke u better then me? does that make u more "in reality" hell f*cking no.....
> my mom died a year ago and ya kno wat i got over it and honestly if i was next to u and u had the nerve to call me a p*ssy i would knock u the f*ck out twitcho... u kno wasts sad i watched my mom die from cancer for 5 f*cking years
> 
> my dad was diagnosed with leaukemia 2 months ago ... thats a crappy christmas prescent but i dont complain about it.... others sure as f*ck have it better then me but at least i have a plan in life and set goals ... im lucky enough my mother left me 50k for college... i had the choice to spend it on wants but ims aving it and lettin interest help my college payment s (1 year left THEN i start college)
> ...


It was painful reading your post. I'll give you some advice before you start college, pay attention in English class. Every instructor you have will consider grammer when grading.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I drink Booze...Alot of Booze.
Booze isnt bad, Just cant let the booze OWN you.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

to anyone who wants to bust on my grammer....

i really dont give a rats ass this is an internet fish site... 2ndly typing and writing are 2 different things... 3rdly there no spellcheck


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> "happiness is like pissing your pants, everyone can see it but only your can feel the warmth"-by me
> [snapback]816761[/snapback]​


Man.. thats deep. 
and dirty all at the same time..

i guess if everyone hadnt started fighting about who has it worse they'd have seen that.

nice


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i thought my xmas sucked........ seriously brought a tear to my eye.. im sorry you had such a crappy xmas man i dont really know what else to say other than that. keep ur chin up


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Handikapped - Sorry, you had a shitty Christmas. It sounds as though it could have been better, but don't forget it could always be worse. I'm sure that sometime in your life you will have better times and worse times. It comes with the territory. In any event, you should always try to remember the people that have made it better, or at least tried.

So don't forget to thank your grandmother for the gift and inviting you for Christmas, unless you want to leave her with the impression that you are self centered little brat. Oh, and you should prolly apologize to her for bailing without saying goodbye or thanks.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

con man said:


> to anyone who wants to bust on my grammer....
> i really dont give a rats ass this is an internet fish site... 2ndly typing and writing are 2 different things... 3rdly there no spellcheck
> 
> 
> ...


spellcheck is coming soon to a theatre near you.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

thats a horrible story man I'm sorry to hear that merry christmas








Sorry about the pic I just didn't have any better place to put it
consider it a gift


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

con man said:


> u guys r just jealous since neal grew up poor/low class and actually saved his money and made something of himself instea dof watsting money on boos drugs and "the wants in life" he didnt buy a nice car he saved money and bought a nice bike (less gas mon ey less overall money) he pays bills so do i .... u cant say someone isnt in reality when they live on there own....
> [snapback]817550[/snapback]​


Seems Peacock forgot one minor detail in telling you about his life story. Who the money came from. Peacock, Im surprised your not giving credit to where credit is due.

However, I will give him the fact hes going to school and continuing his education. I cant and wont bag on that. But theres more to it than meets the eye.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> True, although its not uncommon for an individual to feel ripped off after spending a buttload of hard earned money to only recieve a 10 dollar shirt.
> [snapback]817748[/snapback]​


Sorry the image of the spoof shirt poped in my head. Sorry to hear of your holiday. I guess its true though that its better to feel sorry for others than yourself so chin up bro.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> "kid who still does not know jack sh*t about the world" - i would like to challange this statement. I dont know jack sh*t? please. enlighten me on what i dont know? You are suggesting i have yet to hit reality? How so? And what do you mean by Reality? Paying bills? working for money? buying food? ect ect? paying rent? what do you mean?
> 
> *I can garantee i know more about the world then you do
> 
> ...


You answered your own question. That you would have such little life experience, perspective and maturity as to go around thinking you know everything and more than anyone else is conclusive evidence that you don't know sh*t. If you knew a thing other than being a self-superior ass you would never make an assumption like that. That statement more than anything else shows you're still a little child who has yet to see enough of life to have his assumptions proven wrong, something you need to experience before you can even begin to learn anything. The stage of "*I* had it so rough that other people couldn't understand, and *I* became so smart and wise that *I* know so much about life other people can't begin to have my knowledge and maturity" is pretty f*cking low on the stage of intellectual development. It has nothing to do with paying bills, working for money or having rent responsibilities, that you'd think this constitutes maturity or being a grown up is another reflection on your being just a child.



con man said:


> my mom died a year ago and ya kno wat i got over it and honestly if i was next to u and u had the nerve to call me a p*ssy i would knock u the f*ck out twitcho... [snapback]817550[/snapback]​


No you wouldn't. The only reason you're even trying to pull the tough guy bullshit is because we won't meet in real life and you know it. Stop being a little bitch by making threats you know you'll never have to back up because that's called being a p*ssy, p*ssy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Seems Peacock forgot one minor detail in telling you about his life story. Who the money came from. Peacock, Im surprised your not giving credit to where credit is due.
> However, I will give him the fact hes going to school and continuing his education. I cant and wont bag on that. But theres more to it than meets the eye.
> [snapback]819328[/snapback]​


Thanks Ms.Natt. I've been biting my tongue for the whole time this thread has been festering, but I didn't want to derail this thread any more than it already is.

What life experience does a rich teenager spending his parents' money have that entitles him to dellusions of superiority over people who have been working hard for decades?


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Handicapped- Keep your head up. Life is tough,...you got to be tougher!!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

bluegill before the wrong impression is made this is a quote from my origional post "remembered i was part of the family so i hugged my grandmother and got up and walked out the door right before i started crying" its cool i do love her and i call her every other day. thank all of you for your words of encouragement ive been working doubles the last 3 days from 4:30 am - 9:00pm so ive been sleeping a lot sorry for not making it back sooner. well i actually got a christmas present HOLY sh*t! although it wasnt from my family my friends all chipped in and got me a 2 day pass to the new years show of sound tribe sector 9 in atlanta its gonna be great! and on top of that they also got me the 1 gift that ive wanted for the last 2 years...a pedigreed jack/parsons russel terrier they found this guy in the middle of the sticks and an old man was selling them for 100 a puppy akc registered show bloodline, first shots and worming. i pick him up jan 9th, i went out there today and saw him he is so fun i have him named already Radar O'Riley (watch m*a*s*h youll figure it out)

HAPPY SOON TO BE NATIONAL HANGOVER DAY


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Thanks Ms.Natt. I've been biting my tongue for the whole time this thread has been festering, but I didn't want to derail this thread any more than it already is.
> 
> What life experience does a rich teenager spending his parents' money have that entitles him to dellusions of superiority over people who have been working hard for decades?
> [snapback]819377[/snapback]​


Apparently they need none on the internet.











Handikapped said:


> bluegill before the wrong impression is made this is a quote from my origional post "remembered i was part of the family so i hugged my grandmother and got up and walked out the door right before i started crying" its cool i do love her and i call her every other day. thank all of you for your words of encouragement ive been working doubles the last 3 days from 4:30 am - 9:00pm so ive been sleeping a lot sorry for not making it back sooner. well i actually got a christmas present HOLY sh*t! although it wasnt from my family my friends all chipped in and got me a 2 day pass to the new years show of sound tribe sector 9 in atlanta its gonna be great! and on top of that they also got me the 1 gift that ive wanted for the last 2 years...a pedigreed jack/parsons russel terrier they found this guy in the middle of the sticks and an old man was selling them for 100 a puppy akc registered show bloodline, first shots and worming. i pick him up jan 9th, i went out there today and saw him he is so fun i have him named already Radar O'Riley (watch m*a*s*h youll figure it out)
> 
> HAPPY SOON TO BE NATIONAL HANGOVER DAY
> [snapback]819496[/snapback]​


Glad to hear it turned around for you. Just keep your head up and know there are people out there who care about you.


----------

